# Installing Cultured Stone...can constuction adhesive be used rather than mortar?



## Bucky (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, all,

Newbie here.  I am going to use the jointless ProFit Cultured Stone by Owens Corning to create the face of my new Mendota DVX-45 gas fieplace.  My question is: has anyone had success with using a strong construction adhesive, like PL400 or the equivalent, to install the stone veneer?  I think it would work, but I'm not quite sure.

Any advice?

Thanks very much,
Bucky


----------



## d.n.f. (Feb 15, 2008)

yep.

Just make sure you use the correct PL product.  Mortar would be preferable but I have seen all kinds of stuff 'glued' with PL and it seems to work fine.


----------



## webbie (Feb 15, 2008)

Amazingly enough, chimney sweep and outfits like copperfield promote the use of Liquid Nails type products for fastening chimney caps to flues!

The top of the unit is the critical part - most heat ends up above the unit. That is where you may want to use thinset, epoxy (even better) or even silicone for at least the last couple inches next to the unit.


----------



## woodconvert (Feb 15, 2008)

> Amazingly enough, chimney sweep and outfits like copperfield promote the use of Liquid Nails type products for fastening chimney caps to flues!



Seriously???. That stuff is WAY flamable...at least pre hardening it is. Maybe once it hardens all the burnable chemicals are "gassed off"???.


----------



## webbie (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, I think it becomes less flammable when dry - and the tops of masonry chimneys are amazingly cold because of the mass. I'm not promoting the stuff for chimneys, but I have seen many sweeps use it!


----------



## jbrown56 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bucky, I've used cultured stone on a few job and you should go by mfg. specs or you will void the warranty. We would use the empty tubes of PL to start fires on the job sites. It is very flammable, even hardened.

Jim


----------



## fecrousejr (Feb 15, 2008)

Bucky said:
			
		

> Newbie here.  I am going to use the jointless ProFit Cultured Stone by Owens Corning to create the face of my new Mendota DVX-45 gas fieplace.  My question is: has anyone had success with using a strong construction adhesive, like PL400 or the equivalent, to install the stone veneer?  I think it would work, but I'm not quite sure.
> 
> Any advice?



There is not enough information in your question to be able to respond appropriately.  What type of wall surface are you wanting to adhere the cultured stone to?  How much cultured stone? How high?  What is the wall structure?  How much flex does the wall have?

As an architectural project manager, who has used Owens Corning Cultured Stone on numerous projects, I would advise against using any type of non-manufacturer-approved adhesive for the installation of this product.  I have seen some really good applications of this material, however I have also seen some disastrous installations as well.  Short cutting the adhesive is the first step toward disaster.  It may look great for a few days or weeks or even months, but once problems arise, you will wish you did it "per spec".  Heat is a major issue with many of the "Liquid Nails" type products.  Be careful...


----------



## youngstr (Feb 15, 2008)

Bucky,
     I was in the same position as you 2 years ago.  I started off trying to install my Corning cultured stone using strictly mortar.  The problem is, you need your mortar mix to be dead on.  If it's too dry the stone won't adhere, if it's too wet the stones will slide down your wall.  I wasn't having much luck and I was getting frustrated.  After speaking with a few tile/stone/brick installers a guy told me about a high temp adhesive that is exceptionally strong(I don't remember the name, DP501 or something?, I'll post again tonight with the name).  

The way to install this is really wierd but it works well.  The adhesive takes 24 hours to cure so what you do is apply a some adhesive and a small amount of hot glue(from a hot glue gun) to the back of your stone.  Then hold the stone against the wall(I used hardi-board as my base) until the hot glue cools, about 1 minute.  The hot glue will hold the stone in place temporarily until the high temperature adhesive cures.

Like I said, it's different but it works.  I've yet to have any stone even feel loose.  I should also mention, one of the big stone/tile shops in NH...Corriveau Routhier recommends this as a valid installation method.

I hope this helps....

Y


----------

